# LOL. This is hilarious!



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

saw this posted on FB and had to share. LMAO. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BP9ZT5YGBNY&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

I saw it on Facebook too... Just watching the beginning of it again made me crack up, knowing what's coming! 

I sent it to a friend, knowing she would enjoy it. But I titled it "cute puppies" and I don't think she bothered to open it. 

Laura


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

Reminds me of the little dinosaurs in Jurasic Park


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Bwahahaha!


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

What a couple of deutsche bags


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

saw it on FB too....it was really funny, those of us that have had a litter of young mali pups in training have been there...but now you can laugh at the situation- since it is someone else dealing with the little gators.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Kara

I"m not sure about it being hilarious? Three cops with "fifty years experience" according to the comments on the video. Take five five month old high drive Malinois "puppies" in a narrow hallway and start bouncing a tennis ball against the wall. It is totally
PREDICTABLE what is going to happen next. One ball + five puppies = someone is going to get bit. Nice dogs, idiot trainers.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

predictable and hilarious- i don't care what you say, that is funny!


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

I didn't realize the auditions for the next Jackass movie were already posted? 

:-k


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

started my day off right--HAHAHAHAHAHAHA  nice pups


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN (Jun 3, 2008)

ya let me bounce a ball of a wall with bunch of mali pups then knee them mutiple times for wanting to get the ball., ok now let me choke them what else can i do , morons, they got no bussiness around dogs, and that was on film wonder what goies on off film you want to destroy a dog before it devolps i bet they could help u with that, 5o years, looks like they have 50 hrs of experince


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

That was hilarious!!! Gives a whole new meaning to the phrase "velcro dogs".


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I think it was Forest Gump that said: Stupid is as stupid does. ha ha
That wasn't the brightest thing I've seen in a while, bless his heart. 

DFrost


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Thats a double bless his heart


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

FRANKIE COWEN said:


> ya let me bounce a ball of a wall with bunch of mali pups then knee them mutiple times for wanting to get the ball., ok now let me choke them what else can i do , morons, they got no bussiness around dogs, and that was on film wonder what goies on off film you want to destroy a dog before it devolps i bet they could help u with that, 5o years, looks like they have 50 hrs of experince


You maybe right, but those pups didn't look overly worried to me about that. One thing if it were habitual but I doubt that K9 trainer ? would be repeating that process in a hurry. Then again, who knows ? Funny stuff .


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Kara Fitzpatrick said:


> predictable and hilarious- i don't care what you say, that is funny!


 I lol'ed as well.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Stupid is often funny. 



That was posted elsewhere a couple of weeks ago, and the reaction was similar: 

What idiots, but still :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

